
Antiaging protein is the real deal, Harvard team claims - aburan28
http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2015/10/antiaging-protein-real-deal-harvard-team-claims
======
wsc981

      Harvard stem cell biologist Amy Wagers, cardiologist Richard Lee of the 
      Harvard-affiliated Brigham and Women’s Hospital in Boston, and their 
      colleagues claim that a specific protein, GDF11, may explain young 
      blood’s beneficial effects. They have reported that blood levels of 
      GDF11 drop in mice as the animals get older and that injecting 
      old mice with GDF11 can partially reverse age-related thickening 
      of the heart. In two papers last year in Science, Wagers and collaborators 
      also reported that GDF11 can rejuvenate the rodents’ muscles and brains.
    

Seems Elizabeth Báthory was onto something:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Báthory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Báthory)

